# 65 Stingray seat



## Ocwelder (Nov 20, 2018)

Looking for a decent 65 seat to have restored.


----------



## KevinM (Nov 20, 2018)

Who is going to restore your seat?







Ocwelder said:


> Looking for a decent 65 seat to have restored.




Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## mongeese (Nov 20, 2018)

Solo polo work for ya? I have one with the sissy bar if needed.


----------



## Ocwelder (Nov 20, 2018)

mongeese said:


> Solo polo work for ya? I have one with the sissy bar if needed.



Thank you but I am going with the 65 seat. How much are you asking for it? I might know someone that might be interested.


----------



## mongeese (Nov 20, 2018)

80 shipped
90 to California


----------



## KevinM (Nov 20, 2018)

Mongers I may want your seat and sissy bar. Can I get a picture or two?







mongeese said:


> 80 shipped
> 90 to California




Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ocwelder (Nov 20, 2018)

KevinM said:


> Mongers I may want your seat and sissy bar. Can I get a picture or two?
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk



Do you have pics of seat and sissy bar?


----------



## Ocwelder (Nov 20, 2018)

KevinM said:


> Who is going to restore your seat?
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk



Going to have Joe Crawford do it.


----------



## KevinM (Nov 20, 2018)

I was going to send him 8 cores to do for me. I can send you a picture of one. And ship it along with mine to him. This way you can just buy it from me and save on shipping of the seat from me to you and then you to him







Ocwelder said:


> Going to have Joe Crawford do it.




Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ocwelder (Nov 20, 2018)

KevinM said:


> Who is going to restore your seat?
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk





KevinM said:


> Who is going to restore your seat?
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk





KevinM said:


> I was going to send him 8 cores to do for me. I can send you a picture of one. And ship it along with mine to him. This way you can just buy it from me and save on shipping of the seat from me to you and then you to him
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk



That would be great. How much do you want for the core? It is for a 65? And if you could send pics that would be great! Thank you!


----------



## KevinM (Nov 20, 2018)

Ocwelder said:


> That would be great. How much do you want for the core? It is for a 65? And if you could send pics that would be great! Thank you!



Send me your email I don't know how to do it through Tapatalk

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ocwelder (Nov 20, 2018)

KevinM said:


> Send me your email I don't know how to do it through Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk



Yeah I tried to post a pic too and couldnt figure it out!
ocwelder@hotmail.com 
Or text 714/392/9717


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Nov 20, 2018)

I think i have a 65 Joe seat at home that i am not using.
I got it from him about 2 yrs ago.
Interested?


----------



## Ocwelder (Nov 20, 2018)

Sure, could you send me pics and how much do you want for it? Thank you! If you want it might be esier to send to my email. ocwelder@hotmail.com


----------



## Ocwelder (Nov 21, 2018)

KevinM said:


> Send me your email I don't know how to do it through Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk



Were you able to get pics? Thanks.


----------



## KevinM (Nov 22, 2018)

Seat Pics


----------



## KevinM (Nov 22, 2018)

I posted pics up on the forum for you







Ocwelder said:


> Were you able to get pics? Thanks.




Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ocwelder (Nov 26, 2018)

KevinM said:


> Seat Pics
> 
> View attachment 906349
> 
> ...



Sorry I took so long to get back to you. How much do you want for the seat? Thanks.


----------



## KevinM (Nov 26, 2018)

PM sent.


----------



## Ocwelder (Nov 26, 2018)

KevinM said:


> PM sent.



Ok that would be great if you could ship the seat to Joe. When would you like me to send payment to you? Thank you!


----------



## Ocwelder (Nov 27, 2018)

Ocwelder said:


> Ok that would be great if you could ship the seat to Joe. When would you like me to send payment to you? Thank you!



Hi Kevin, did you get my message from yesterday? Thanks.


----------



## KevinM (Nov 27, 2018)

Ocwelder said:


> Hi Kevin, did you get my message from yesterday? Thanks.



No I did not get that. My PayPal account for a cash transfer as friends and family is rkmurphy1@yahoo.com

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ocwelder (Nov 27, 2018)

KevinM said:


> No I did not get that. My PayPal account for a cash transfer as friends and family is rkmurphy1@yahoo.com
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk



Ok thank you. Can you put a note on the seat so Joe knows which one is for me?


----------



## Ocwelder (Nov 27, 2018)

Ocwelder said:


> Ok that would be great if you could ship the seat to Joe. When would you like me to send payment to you? Thank you!



Ok payment sent. Thanks again for sending the seat to Joe. Cant wait to finally get a Joe seat!


----------



## Ocwelder (Nov 30, 2018)

1966fastbacks said:


> I think i have a 65 Joe seat at home that i am not using.
> I got it from him about 2 yrs ago.
> Interested?



Are you still wanting to sel your seat? I am still interested. Thank you.


----------



## KevinM (Nov 30, 2018)

Ocwelder said:


> Ok payment sent. Thanks again for sending the seat to Joe. Cant wait to finally get a Joe seat!



I shook the seats off to Joe yesterday

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ocwelder (Nov 30, 2018)

KevinM said:


> I shook the seats off to Joe yesterday
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk



Ok thank you!


----------



## Ocwelder (Dec 9, 2018)

Ocwelder said:


> Are you still wanting to sel your seat? I am still interested. Thank you.



Hi Tom, hope all is well with your health. I am still interested in the seat if you want to sell it. Just let me know when you have time. Thank you, Charlie.


----------



## nick tures (Jan 2, 2019)

solo polo available ?


----------

